# What are offices paying



## tracyhelget (Aug 8, 2011)

I am in charge of the billing operations of a 16 provider, multi-specialty practice in rural/suburban Kansas. We are 120 miles from any major cities. I am trying to get a handle on what offices in similar settings are paying their coders. Our administrator shares some information, but I question it's accuracy. Our pay scale is lower than the national averages, and the averages for our state per AAPC. I believe part of that is because our state includes two major cities that I know pay more than our area. So, what do others pay their coders? Please share location demographics as this does play into it. Thanks.  Tracy


----------



## Pam Brooks (Aug 8, 2011)

Our certified coders make between $14.00-29.00 per hour, depending on experience, specialty and longevity.  We're in a centralized billing/coding office, though--not at the practice locations. We code for a 90+ provider, multi-specialty hospital-owned physician corporation.  

We're in Dover, NH, about 65 miles north of Boston, MA.  New England has much higher salaries than a lot of areas, because the cost of living is very high.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## dgarri (Aug 16, 2011)

We are located just 20mins west of Orlando, Fla., From my experience a single doctors office in this area is any where from $14-$20 depending on experience.  I have seen alot of jobs posted with $12-$15 and they want you to have exp/cert.  So I really think is just depends on the practice around here.  I have also seen jobs posted in large groups/hospitals for around the same $12-$15.


----------

